# Help My Mystery Snail laid eggs???



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello,
I have a 10 gallon aquarium with 2 mystery snails and some other fish. I forget what they are called. My Mystery snail was acting weird last night. It kept trying to get out of my aquarium. I kept putting it back in the water. Well after 5 times I was like (screw it) and decided to go to bed. I woke up this morning and there is this egg sack on the wall above the water line in my aquarium. Now I know why it was trying to get out of the tank lol. What do I do now? Do I leave it alone? When do they hatch and how many hatch? I can't have a million snails because my tank is too small.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you want it to hatch it needs to be kept moist. There can be upwards of 200 baby snails in that clutch if it hatches. Not sure how long it takes though. If you do not want it to hatch just throw it away like you would any other type of snail egg. What color are your mystery snails?


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

chipmunk1210 said:


> If you want it to hatch it needs to be kept moist. There can be upwards of 200 baby snails in that clutch if it hatches. Not sure how long it takes though. If you do not want it to hatch just throw it away like you would any other type of snail egg. What color are your mystery snails?


The two I have in this tank are both Golden. The two in my other tank are purple with white stripes, white body with orange eyes and blueish green with purple body.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what will you do with all of them if you let them hatch


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

rtmaston said:


> what will you do with all of them if you let them hatch


I'm going to donate them to my local pet store. They told me I could bring them in. I can also give some to anyone who wants them because there is no way I can keep them all . I may keep 1 or 2 myself.


----------



## 04cybersnail (Dec 31, 2012)

gandyfamily2002 said:


> I'm going to donate them to my local pet store. They told me I could bring them in. I can also give some to anyone who wants them because there is no way I can keep them all . I may keep 1 or 2 myself.


Where are you located? My need some snails.


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

04cybersnail said:


> Where are you located? My need some snails.


Elizabeth City NC

I ordered two of mine from Ebay. They shipped them in a water bottle and were just fine. So I guess I could do the same :>) I still have the contact where I bought mine and can ask them how to ship them if needed too.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are going to keep them, float them on a piece of styrofoam (maybe anchor the piece to the side of the tank with string) and try to keep it to the side of the tank (as far out of the light as possible) and either mist them with tank water a few times a day, or gently pick them up and dip them in the tank once or twice a day.

It takes a few weeks for them to hatch, so don't toss them out too early! I've had mine lay tons of eggs and I only got a few babies that survived, so you shouldn't be over run.


----------

